# Your cleavers for everything.



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

:bounce:

Hi there CTC friends.

You kids are going to have to forgive me, I am having a problem. My problem is I am a long devoted knife nut. I try to buy a new knife ever other week. I have found my self intrigued by one knife.
The cleaver I am using is actually to be specific a DEXTER m# 5387 Hi carbon light weight [24oz]. Cost 30 bucks and I ground a better [flatter] edge on.

I find my self running around like a nut with this thing hitting and cutting things.
My friend I hired to work [as wait staff] at a party, asked me if I was coring/slicing tomatoes with butchers cleaver. I said why yes I am, it works well doesn't it.

I saw the guys at the Meat packing plant using these cleavers with unbelievable precision and effectiveness.
Does anyone else do this, am I all alone, Is there anyone out there, there, there?
Thanks Mike:bounce:


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I've used a Chinese cleaver, not as heavy as yours, for 30 years for just about everything. As long as it's sharp, it works for most tasks. (Although I still use my 3" mushroom fluter for peeling shallots.)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Would both of you please post a photo of your beloved cutting instrument? Thanks.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

You can see a picture of mine at my *knife article*. Click on "anatomy" in the navbar. Then scroll to the link: "slicing cleaver". A picture should pop-up.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great page, Bouland. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

I think this is it http://www.instawares.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=5387


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

Peter - 

Your knife-handling info is great! My knife skills are abominable, and I've been well aware of that for some time. Your tips have been very helpful. 

Thanks!

Mike Filigenzi (Sacramento)


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Thanks...


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

I still have the first blade I ever bought...I chinese slicing cleaver when I was 17. Light, all carbon, edges readily, stays sharp...It's the only knife I used other than a pairing knife for 2 years. I can flute a mushroom, bone a chicken, trim tenderloins....everything with it. I only use it for special occassions anymore though...sentimental value.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hear, hear!! I, too, find my cleaver indispensible in the kitchen. Not a big ol' meat cleaver, rather the 'diet', vegetable version. Wood handle and plenty of knuckle clearance space. I also find the width of the blade promotes better ergonomics, especially after 6 hours of wacking on vegetables.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I've been lusting after these knives, particularly the santoku, for a while... Furi Knives

Am I longing for something really great or just another dream? Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Interesting... looks something like the Global line. Haven't used these ones, though. Anybody?!?


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

I don't own any, but one of the place I do cooking classes has a few of them in their "for Chef's use" collection. I use the Santuko 8" every time I'm there and everything I've seen points to an exceptional quality blade. It has a faded bolster to the heel as well for longevity under harsh sharpening conditions which is a plus. Well balanced, easily sharpened, stayed sharp and very comfy in the hand. A little pricy for the size I thought, but then I like it better than than the Whustofs/Henckel/F.Dick/ traditional style blades of the same size. If I found a 10"....I'd get it in a second.


----------



## plaisham (Oct 5, 2006)

A simple (?) question...I have been using the chinese cleavers..elcheapos for about 30 years...and a paring knife. But I was at a friends house and she asked me to do some cutting etc. and..danged I felt like an idiot....I could not use the knives she had with any expertise at all... I need a size and type of knife to get me back into American/English cutting. some sort of chef's knife??? lol lol I mean geesh I can peel radishes with my cleaver but i couldn't figure out the other knives. Well the job got done of course but ......or do i start packing my cleavers??? lol


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anytime we go any place where we might be expected to (or might want to) help out, we always bring our own knives. It always helps to have your favorite tools with which you're most efficient.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I used a generic chinese cleaver for many years. When in Japan in 2005, I picked up two smaller Japanese ones. I use these for most vegetable preps now.


----------



## gxtxa (Oct 9, 2006)

Chef Richard Hahn formerly of the US Cold Competition Olympic Team just did a demo at my school. He was using his Chinese Cleaver like it was his right hand. I just thought that was quite interesting, as well, someone even asked him about his habit. He just said "its light, sharp, and comfortable -- that's all that matters." Thought I'd share.


----------

